# adkins diet



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I started the adkins diet yesterday and I am already bored of eating the same things, so has any one ever done this before and do you have some food lists or meal plans? 
Thanks


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I have been on the Atkins diet many times, I hate it. But I eat a lot of meats,cheese,pepperoni, deep fried hot dogs( I know) ,eggs,you can have some greens,asparagus in very small portions. I would check online for recipes as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Be really careful with Adkins as it can make your bones thin from Calcium deficiency. Why not modify it to a meat and low starch veggies diet? It would still work pretty well and give you more choices for meals.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

My parents and I are doing it together, my dad lost a lot of weight on it, then my mom got pregnant and he couldn't do it by himself so he gained it back, he called it sympathy weight  

So here we are, this is my first time trying it and I can see how you could get bored very quickly, although I like the diet since what you can eat is a lot of the foods I really like. 

I have been online looking cant find to much, still looking though


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I personally don't believe in these fad diets, unless you've consulted a health care professional. 

that's just my two cents....


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

It was recommended to our family by our doctor


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've known a lot of people who did well on it. I can't eat that much meat though...I'd die of heartburn 
I just eat a sensible and simple, meat, veggies, dairy diet for the most part. It seems to work for me.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I have done it before and you do lose weight, but my stomach doesn't handle that much protein well.

I did like the fact that you can have stuff like bacon, egg and cheese omelettes for breakfast. Pork rinds (which I now can't stand) are a good substitute for chips. The low carb tortillas are ok, and you can make a burrito out of them with all the ground beef and cheese you want. You just have to get creative with stuff. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

The Paleo diet is low-carb, grain free, sugar free, and processed food free. It isn't a diet as much as a great, healthy lifestyle. You focus on getting the most nutrients out of your food with the least amount of negative side effects that often come from food we eat. 

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/primal-blueprint-101/#axzz2dJDycYGS


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My husband did Atkins several years ago...he lost way too much muscle...I would search for a well balanced diet rather than a omit one type of food kind....Gold Coast Cure has a good well balanced diet, they have two programs out there..one for people with inflamatory disease, and one for those wishing to loose weight on a whole foods diet..both are good....any time you have to avoid a whole group of a food type such as NO BREAD you are depriving your body of important nutrients..Boring food makes for a very short diet..lol..


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Bread contains very few bioavailable nutrients and is full of gluten and antinutirents. Here is a quick summary I just found before I have to run. I hope it gets the jist of it.

http://paleodietlifestyle.com/11-ways-gluten-and-wheat-can-damage-your-health/


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep. I eat very little bread. It doesn't agree well with me anyway. After a while you quit really even wanting those type of things. When I crave foods it's artichokes, spinach, olives, etc. Seems to always be high iron foods. Okay, I'll admit it Cheese Whiz is my downfall, I love that stuff. I'm going to learn cheese spreads this winter though so that I can have healthy Cheese Whiz.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I disagree...whole grains are a very important part of our diet..be it bread or pasta or brown rice ect...better to Avoid hydrogentated oils, processed foods,white flour, white sugar, white rice, white pasta, tortilla ect... high fructose corn syrup, GMO foods...Whole grain Bread is very good for you in moderation, we make our own bread daily avoiding many of the things that can make bread bad for you....Its Balance and moderation that keeps your motor going..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I LOVE bread and carbs. and green veggies, and fruit, and grains, and nuts, and seeds, and meat, and fish.....lol

to me, the best way to eat is to listen to your body and what it needs. not what you're craving (b/c that's usually never good stuff), and eat something balanced that works for you. a diet that may work for someone else may not work for you. also know that b/c our bodies go through swings depending on weather, season, phases of the moon, etc, what we need to eat today may be different than what will be needed two weeks ago. the hard part is listening to your body......


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I have done South beach with success, it is slightly less stringent that adkins it is basically just eating healthy, you do omit all carbs for 2 weeks just to kind of break your body's cravings for carbs. After that though you eat healthy carbs as much as you want. Healthy carbs are fruits and veggies and 100% whole grain foods, even pastas and breads as long as they are 100% whole grain. The only vegetable you really have to pretty much give up is white potatoes. You can still have sweet potatoes but not white potatoes. You also have to give up white rice, but can have brown rice. It is really a good diet and it is one you can live on the rest of your life if you choose to. I know when I did it I not only lost weight but felt better and my heartburn went away completely. I am doing it somewhat now, but I am allowing myself an occasional potato or bread item. Which you can do on the diet but supposed to be only once a week, I am doing it more often than that.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

The Atkins doesn't fully cut out carbs, for the first phase you are supposed to eat 25 carbs of veggies, and in the 2nd phase you add nuts berries and yogurt (45) , third you add fruit, 4rth veggies. Cant remember # of carbs in the last two.. 

Anyways the point of the diet is to change the way your body works, instead of burning carbs you burn fat (I believe, my dad explained it all to me, but I cant remember if it was fat or not). For the first phase you don't eat as many carbs so your body learns to burn something else for energy. As your body adjusts and loses weight you eventually add more carbs, and more foods.. I have only studied to the second phase so can't fully explain. 

We have chosen this diet because we are not really into eating fruits and veggies (well I am but my parents aren't lol) The only foods I have cut out of my diet are bad for me except for grains.


----------



## GMA (Jun 15, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Yep. I eat very little bread. It doesn't agree well with me anyway. After a while you quit really even wanting those type of things. When I crave foods it's artichokes, spinach, olives, etc. Seems to always be high iron foods. Okay, I'll admit it Cheese Whiz is my downfall, I love that stuff. I'm going to learn cheese spreads this winter though so that I can have healthy Cheese Whiz.


you can make your own cheese sauce...grate a block of sharp chedder..add a blobk of cream cheese..melt all together in a pot. And add whole fresh cream as needed for creaminess.


----------



## GMA (Jun 15, 2012)

Also for added minerals to the adkins diet....make home made BONE BROTH from grass fed bones!!! you get a TON and I mean a TON of minerals and calcium. :shades:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.atkins.com/Recipes.aspx

There are a LOT of different meal choices out there, but most take a decent amount of prep work.



kramsay said:


> The Atkins doesn't fully cut out carbs, for the first phase you are supposed to eat 25 carbs of veggies, and in the 2nd phase you add nuts berries and yogurt (45) , third you add fruit, 4rth veggies. Cant remember # of carbs in the last two..
> 
> Anyways the point of the diet is to change the way your body works, instead of burning carbs you burn fat (I believe, my dad explained it all to me, but I cant remember if it was fat or not). For the first phase you don't eat as many carbs so your body learns to burn something else for energy. As your body adjusts and loses weight you eventually add more carbs, and more foods.. I have only studied to the second phase so can't fully explain.
> 
> We have chosen this diet because we are not really into eating fruits and veggies (well I am but my parents aren't lol) The only foods I have cut out of my diet are bad for me except for grains.


Yeah, a lot of people say they are doing Atkins, but what they are really doing is what they THINK Atkins is. Initially it is very limited but as you go through the phases it is much more balanced than most people think.

I lost 16 pounds in 3 weeks, a total of 30 pounds in two months, using Atkins several years ago. But i stopped because the high protein diet makes me stink. It gave me meat breath and sweat. hard to describe but it was something I wasn't willing to deal with , lol. But when i read the book I really was surprised at how much more balanced the diet actually is in the end stages than most people think.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have struggled with weight issues for the past decade after I had my 2nd baby.
It's very frustrating.
One thing is, the diets I tried were fine, then they became boring, then they became history lol

I lost 25lbs. almost 7 years ago during my last pregnancy just by stopping the pop, and drinking water. Not eating fast food, or too many sweets, etc.

Then life got busy again and I gained 

I lost weight using Alli. I kept a journal of what I ate, how much I ate, and I walked for 1 hour every day. I lost 16lbs. in 2 weeks!
But then life happened again, and just couldn't afford the pills, and I curved off the diet again. I kept the weight off for about a year, gained it back...
Bleh.

With 3 kids, and a husband, the snack cabinet was so tempting. Healthy food comes with a price, so sometimes we'd have to stick with a budget.

Now, I'm on a mission, haha. Trying to eat healthy. We've cut all the junk snacks out except for 1 or 2 items for the kids but it's stuff like peanut butter/cheese crackers, etc. <btw, my kids have no weight issues, my oldest is a beanstalk lol>.

I've been looking up new recipes on line that are low in fat, and trying to get low in sodium & carbs.
So far we've had some recipes we really love.
I cook with Olive Oil as I hear it's better, but it still has a lot of fat? I haven't figured that one out yet. Most recipes call for Olive Oil, so I'm trying to find ways to slim that part down...

For after dinner snack we'd have cereal or something.

Now, it's watermelon, unsalted roasted peanuts, popcorn, or something similar. I found a recipe for banana oatmeal cookies, added a little chocolate chips to make it more flavorful for the hubby & kids and they always yell for me to make those lol

So IMO, going on diets like that are okay, but how long do you plan to do them? How long will they 'LAST?'

I really think just learning how to eat right, and exercise is the key, not these fad diets.
They only help for so long...

I'm getting ready to start walking again on a schedule, 1 hour a day. I used to walk our property before it was fenced, when we fenced it in, that made it hard to do 'large laps' and that's the whole reason I lost interest. Our road is too dangerous to walk along, busy country road so no sidewalks.
But, I'm planning to drive into town at least 4x a week and walk. So phase one was changing eating habit, phase 2 is being more active 
I ended up pulling a muscle in my shoulder, so I've been trying to take it easy...delaying phase 2 from starting this week!

Maybe you and your dad can play basketball or find some sport you guys can play together? 
That is another thing. We have a basketball goal and don't really use it! Badmitton set....We are going to put them to use 

I could go on and on. I don't like being on the heavy side, I don't have to be skinny either, but I want to be comfortable, and give my body a chance at being healthier.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ another key, one I tell everyone, is to NOT have crap in the house. when it's in the house, you're gonna eat it!

as for fats, your body needs fat. it also needs cholesterol to function. the key is to find a BALANCE between the good and the bad. I found this link that has some good info on fats and oils. I disagree with their list that coconut oil is a bad fat. coconut oil is amazing, but that's for another thread. 
http://www.helpguide.org/life/healthy_diet_fats.htm

I've never had weight issues (Chinese metabolism at work here....), but I have issues with having LOW cholesterol. that has lead to hormone issues and other weird things. after finding this out when was seeing an osteopath, I had to start adding a LOT of bad fats into my diet, and things are steadily coming back to normal....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok..Im going to rant a bit lol..first I want to say, any diet that helps you loose weight, feel great, and keeps you healthy inside is not bad..we each have our own needs and we each have our own strengths in areas of food so Im wont say mine is better than yours...we choose what helps us feel Healthy...ok..

Growing up, I was thin. Married at 95 pounds! Started having children, gained a ton of weight, lost it, gained it, lost it lol..then I decided forget about it...Im focusing on being healthy. That does include trimming the waist and I am doing that..almost 40# so far...slow and steady. I feel good, I run/walk, I eat right (most the time) I choose what my body needs....All three of my Siblings suffer with Rheumatoid arthritis (RA) all three take shots, pills and pain meds and still barely function..what make me different? why is it I dont take so much as an aspirin? I truly believe its our life style. What I _choose_ to eat. If I indulge in what I see as "bad" food then I feel it...my joints in my hands swell and become painful...my hips ache and its hard to stand up or sit back down..I feel bad and I hurt..but when I choose good fuel for my body I feel great. This is how I found the Gold Coast Cure...in searching for a better way to eat to decrease inflammation. I saw my siblings and feared it happening to me...My sibling are: two older one younger. My younger sister is far worse then the others...I often go stay with her a few days and help her when she is real bad. She take two different shots and a boat load of pills and wears a patch for pain...My Brother (oldest) takes one shot, several pills, had surgery to help him loose weight since he got so large and could not excerise do to his RA, My older sister take one shot, several pill, fairly functioning, has gained more weight than I have ever seen on her small frame..( yes I grew up with sisters who NEVER gained weight!!)



> I could go on and on. I don't like being on the heavy side, I don't have to be skinny either, but I want to be comfortable, and give my body a chance at being healthier.


this is the key, Being healthier...choosing balance...its the junk food, soda, processed everything that makes us unhealthy, over weight. The concept of weightloss is easy...eat less calories than you burn..increase excerise to burn more calories..but we in American like our goodies, and we love our drive thru...drive thru food, drive thru banks, Drive thru dry cleaners , drive thru pharmacy...lol...we dont have to get out of our car for anything..and we are sick for it..Our bodies fall victim to diabieties, High blood pressure, infammtory disease, heart disease, poor circluation....the list is so long... 
Add fresh fruit, veggies nuts and seeds, balance your meat/fish with starches...walk run bike swim or play hard...this is what our body needs...
Ok done... I wish all of you the very best in your quest for a healthier life...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> as for fats, your body needs fat. it also needs cholesterol to function. the key is to find a BALANCE between the good and the bad. I found this link that has some good info on fats and oils. I disagree with their list that coconut oil is a bad fat. coconut oil is amazing, but that's for another thread.


Ditto that...I love coconut oil!!! ( extra virgin of course )


----------

